#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  "Песня кожаного мешка" Мастера Сюйюня

## Еше Нинбо

Знаменитый Мастер Чань-буддизма Сюйюнь составил "Песню кожаного мешка" для тех, кто собирается уйти из дома в монахи:

Песня кожаного мешка 

Песню кожаного мешка сам же мешок и пропел. 
До кальпы пустоты трудно описать его форму и трудно дать ему имя. 
После появления первого Будды Вэйиньвана (Будда с голосом, повергающим в трепет) он стал препятствием. 
360 мышц соединяют тело. 84 тысячи пор и волосинок на нём. 
Всё разделяется на Небо, Землю и Человека - три великих. 
Всё соединяется в 4 великих элементах - огне, воде, ветре, земле. 
Поддерживает Небо, опираясь на Землю, 
Какой же размаха имеет он природу! 
Познавай причину и следствие, 
Различай правильно эпохи. 
Смотря как в зеркало в прошлое, познавай сегодняшнее. 
Но остаёшься в неведении только по причине привязанности к иллюзорным формам. 
Имеешь обузой родителей, любишь жену и детей. Впустую наслаждаешься неведением и оставляешь себе долг негативной кармы. 
Песню кожаного мешка сам же мешок и пропел. 
Употребление спиртного и мяса замутняет природу сознания. 
Потакание страстям и привязанность к веселью, в конце концов, приводит к падению. 
Тот, кто находится у власти, притесняет людей. Тот, кто занимается торговлей идёт на уловки и обманывает. Но насколько долго может продлиться состояние богатства, власти, роскоши, надменности? 
В мгновение может наступить бедность и бедствия. 
Будучи в заблуждении разделяют на "моё" и "твоё", внося неравенство. 
С лёгкостью наносят вред живому и разрушают неживую материю. 
Каждый день имеют мысли, направленные на страсть, гнев, глупость. 
Погрузившиеся в неправедность в конце концов будут отсеяны. 
Убивают, воруют, прелюбодействуют, лгут по своему произволу. 
С пренебрежением относятся к родственникам и друзьям, питая привязанности и отвращения. 
Молятся духам, питая ненависть к светлым божествам. 
Не знают, что в Сансаре жизни и смерти нет опоры. Выйдя из утробы быка, снова входят в утробу лошади. И так меняют свой облик и лицо, но кто будет об этом плакать в своих песнях? 
Совершают много зла, не совершают добра. Находят смерть в скитаниях, впустую проводя жизнь и суетясь понапрасну. Попадают в три злых пути существования, попадают в Ады. Мучаются в состоянии голодных духов и животных. Древние мудрецы и святые постоянно нас наставляют. А монастырский утренний колокол и вечерний барабан поют трогающую сердце песню. 
Они наиболее точно различают добрые и злые кармические деяния и призывают людей пробудиться и оставить пять омрачений (омрачения всей кальпы, омрачения взглядов, омрачения чувств, омрачения всех живых существ, омрачения жизни). 
Песню кожаного мешка сам же мешок и пропел. 
Имея форму, не будь к ней привязан. Иллюзорные формы есть лишь вымышленные названия, происходящие от противопоставления одного к другому. Как можно раньше поверни своё сознание внутрь себя и пребывай в самодостаточном созерцании. 
Не стремись к славе и выгоде. 
Покинь родственников, порви с любовью и уйди в далёкие края. 
Не люби жены, не люби детей. Войди в ворота Пустоты и прими буддийские обеты воздержания. Ищи просветлённого Учителя. Проси у него устных тайных наставлений. Медитируй и занимайся созерцанием в позе лотоса, превосходя три мира (мир чувств, мир форм, мир без форм). 
Вбери в себя видение и слышание. Избавься от привязанностей. С сегодняшнего дня не входи в отряд "красной пыли" (погрязших в мирских удовольствиях). 
Подчини свои 6 органов чувств и избавься от мыслей и раздумий. 
Нет людей, нет меня и нет беспокойств-клеш. 
Не равняйся с мирянами, вздыхающими о росе на луке (о скоротечности явлений). 
Одевайся, чтобы прикрыть тело. Ешь, чтобы утолить голод. 
Поддерживай материальное тело, чтобы оно служило хорошей опорой. 
Пожертвуй имуществом. Не держись за свою жизнь. 
Отбрось их как сопли и слюну без сомнений и промедления. 
Придерживайся чистых монашеских обетов и не будет изъянов. 
В кристальной чистоте следуй ритуалу. Когда ругают, не гневайся. Когда бьют, не злись. Терпи, когда уже не возможно терпеть, забудь о насмешках. 
Не различай зиму и лето, беспрерывно имей только одну мысль и молитву об Амитабхе (Всевышнем). 
Не погрузись в дремоту, не расслабляйся. 
Будь стойким как вечнозелёные сосна и кипарис. 
Не сомневайся в Будде. Не сомневайся в Дхарме. 
Познавай всё - это врождённая способность. Протри насквозь страницы книг, пронзи бычью шкуру (об усердии в чтении и обуздании страстей). 
Когда обретёшь Единое просветлённое и совершенное сознание, не будет ошибок. 
Это будет и возвратом к Источнику и Освобождением. 
Вернёшься к своим корням и станешь истинным ребёнком Неба. 
Ничто не есть ничто, а пустота не есть пустота. 
Проникнешь в божественный механизм, который непостижим простому уму. 
И достигнув этого момента, с сотрясающим землю рыком обретёшь реализацию. 
Тогда обретёшь как и Будда Шакьямуни 10 совершенных имён и станешь Учителем для 10 тысяч поколений. 
Но это будет опять та же телесная оболочка. Во всём теле проявятся миры 10 сторон. 
Зло и добро станут чётко различимы. 
Почему не совершенствовать истину, опираясь на временное (иллюзорную форму)? 
Великий Предел (Начало всех начал) при различении разделяется на Небо и Землю. Душа сознания чутко подразделяет вещи на пары противоположностей Инь и Ян. 
Перед императором и высокими сановниками могу совершенствовать самадхи и медитацию. Богатство и бедность зависят от прошлых причин. 
Родившись, неизбежно умрёшь. Все люди об этом знают и не надо из-за этого стонать. 
Из-за жены и денег, из-за детей и карьеры теряем свой потенциал и будущее, пребывая в страстях и гневе. 
Из-за какого-то имени и выгоды я потратил впустую 19 лет! 
Все складывается не так, как хотелось бы. Мучаемся в миру, попадая в неприятности. 
Стареем, глаза теряют остроту, а волосы седеют. 
Не совершая ничего доброго, впустую считаемся людьми. 
Дни переходят в месяца, месяца в года. 
Впустую годы вращаются как колесо. Кто в миру бессмертный? 
Лучше уйти в Чистую Землю на сострадательные облака. 
Путешествуй беззаботно по святым горам. Жизнь быстротечна, знаешь ли об этом? 
Поэтому некогда слушать пустые проповеди, надо думать только об Амитабхе (Всевышнем). 
Решайте вопрос жизни и смерти. Насколько это радостно и кто может с этим сравниться? 
Изучайте медитацию. Обретайте основные принципы учения. 
Только в этом безграничный дух. 
Слабый чай и вегетарианская еда, а сознание не допускает в себя ума-воришку. 
И так все 24 часа пребываешь в радости Дхармы. 
Устраняешь разделение на себя и других. И нет разделения на здесь и там. 
Равны и родственники и враги и забываешь о похвале и хуле. 
Нет озабоченности. Нет позора и оскорблений. 
Разве впустую происходит единство с сознанием Будды и патриархов? 
Будда Шакьямуни порвал с любовью и отправился в снежные Гималаи. 
Авалокитешвара покинул свой дом, чтобы стать сыном Будды. 
Когда в древности жили благочестивые императоры Яо и Шунь, они предложили святым отшельникам Чао и Ю трон, но те отказались, отправившись к реке мыть уши, избавляясь от "грязи" подобного предложения. 
Чжан Цзыфан и Лю Чэн-и оставили карьеру и славу, став странствующими монахами. 
Особенно сейчас в период упадка Дхармы. Очень тяжело. 
И как можно не учиться в этой ситуации на примерах древних? 
Потакаем неведению. Совершаем 10 греховных деяний. 
Изощряемся в уловках для мирской пошлости. 
Повсюду войны, болезни, засухи, наводнения, голод. 
Приходят отовсюду неблагоприятные известия, предвещающие беды. 
Землетрясения, цунами, горные обвалы. 
И что ты будешь делать, когда тебя настигнут эти бедствия? 
Совершаем много недоброго из-за прошлой кармы. 
Дела не реализуются так, как нам бы этого хотелось, и скатываемся на ошибочные Пути. 
Когда человек становится бедным и встречает бедствия это может послужить началом преобразования его сознания к добру. 
Когда сознание становится добрым, войди в ворота Пустоты (буддийского учения) и поклонись Императору Дхармы. 
Покайся в грехах и накапливай заслуги добром. 
Стань учеником просветлённого Учителя. Проси у него передачи наставлений и подтверждений о действительности своего прогресса в практике. 
Постигай жизнь, избавляйся от смерти, постигни природу-сущность своего сознания. 
Когда постигнешь невечность, наступит Вечность. 
В совершенствовании очень много методов и дорог. А реализованные практики и святые прошлого оставили нам много текстов и чётких наставлений. 
Особенно нужно уважать Трипитаку. 
С полной искренностью отдавай себя практике и придерживайся праведности. 
Не забывай слова этой песни. 
Великие практики обязательно увидят Природу (Будды). 
Ускорь свое совершенствование! Смело продвигайся по одному Пути! 
Семенами дерева Бодхи будут правильные причины. 
Будет достигнуто рождение в 9 видах лотоса в Чистой Земле Будды Амитабхи, куда он переводит живых существ. И это будет подтверждено Буддой. 
Оставьте кожаный мешок, превзойдите себя и совершенствуйтесь в Махаяне. 
Это была песня кожаного мешка. Слушайте и пойте её. 

皮袋歌 

皮袋歌。歌皮袋。空劫之前难名状。威音过后成挂碍。三百六十筋连体。八万四千毛孔在。分三才。合四大。撑天拄地何气概。知因果。辨时代。鉴古通今犹蒙昧。只因迷着幻形态。累父母。恋妻子。空逞无明留孽债。 
皮袋歌。歌皮袋。饮酒食肉乱心性。纵欲贪欢终败坏。做官倚势欺凌人。买卖瞒心施狡狯。富贵骄奢能几时。贫穷凶险霎时败。妄分人我不平等。害物害生如草芥。每日思量贪嗔痴。沉沦邪僻归淘汰。杀盗淫妄肆意行。傲亲慢友分憎爱。呵风咒雨蔑神明。不知生死无聊赖。出牛胎。入马腹。改头换面谁歌哭。多造恶。不修福。浪死虚生徒碌碌。入三途。堕地狱。受苦遭辛为鬼畜。古圣贤。频饶舌。晨钟暮鼓动心曲。善恶业报最分明。唤醒世人离五浊。 
皮袋歌。歌皮袋。有形若不为形累。幻质假名成对待。早日回心观自在。不贪名。不贪利。辞亲割爱游方外。不恋妻。不恋子。投入空门受佛戒。寻明师。求口诀。参禅打坐超三界。收视听。罢攀缘。从今不入红尘队。降伏六根绝思虑。无人无我无烦恼。不比俗人嗟薤露。衣遮体。食充饥。权支色身好因依。舍财宝。轻身命。如弃涕唾勿迟疑。持净戒。无瑕疵。玉洁冰清四威仪。骂不嗔。打不恨。难忍能忍忘讥嗤。没寒暑。无间断。始终如一念阿弥。不昏沉。不散乱。松柏青青后凋期。佛不疑。法不疑。了了闻见是良知。穿纸背。透牛皮。圆明一心莫差池。亦返源。亦解脱。还元返本天真儿。无不无。空非空。透露灵机妙难思。到这里。不冤枉。□地一声是了期。方才称。大丈夫。十号圆明万世师。咦。犹是那个壳漏子。十方世界现全身。善恶明明不差错。为何依假不修真。太极判。两仪分。心灵活泼转乾坤。帝王卿相前修定。富贵贫穷亦夙因。有了生。必有死。人人晓得莫嚬呻。为妻财。为子禄。误了前程是贪嗔。为甚名。为甚利。虚度光阴十九春。千般万种不如意。熬煎在世遭艰迍。老到眼花须发白。一善难闻枉为人。日到月。月到岁。空嗟岁月如转轮。世间谁是长生者。不如归去礼慈云。或名山。或胜境。逍遥自在任游巡。无常迅速知不知。几句闲言敢奉闻。念弥陀。了生死。多多快活谁得似。学参禅。得宗旨。无限精神祇这是。清茶斋饭心不偷。二六时中为法喜。除人我。无彼此。冤亲平等忘誉毁。无挂碍。没辱耻。佛祖同心岂徒尔。世尊割爱上雪山。观音辞家为佛子。尧舜世。有巢许。闻让国。犹洗耳。张子房。刘诚意。也弃功名游山水。况末劫。甚艰苦。如何不悟古人比。纵无明。造十恶。费尽心机为世鄙。刀兵厉疫旱潦多。饥馑战争频频起。变怪屡闻妖孽生。地震海啸山崩圮。适当其际可奈何。多行不善前生里。事难如意落迷途。处贫遇患善心始。善心始。遁入空门礼法王。忏悔罪过增福祉。拜明师。求印证。了生脱死明心性。勘破无常即有常。修行大有径中径。圣贤劝世有明文。三藏经书尤当敬。沥心肠。披肝胆。奉劝世人应守正。莫当闲言不记心。大修行人必见性。速修行。猛精进。种下菩提是正因。九品莲生有佛证。弥陀接引到西方。放下皮袋超上乘。皮袋歌。请君听。

----------

ElenaK (19.11.2010), Ersh (18.11.2010), Flex (23.11.2010), Joy (20.11.2010), Sergio (20.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (18.11.2010), Доржик (18.11.2010), Леонид Ш (18.11.2010), Людмила Р (20.11.2010), Марина В (18.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010), Юй Кан (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Иногда трудно порвать с близкими, как один Царь в Индии не мог порвать со своими подругами и достиг Пробуждения тем не менее на кровати через Гухьясамаджу тантру, которую ему дал Будда Шакьямуни видя что тот не может порвать со страстями. Он использовал страсть на Пути, вовлек ее как метод на Путь к Пробуждению. Путей много к Пробуждению даже секс может стать таким путем, хотя редкость и нужны большие заслуги из прошлых жизней.

----------

Dondhup (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Про секс есть смешная история про человека который был при смерти и возле него был один лама который увидел что тот умерев родится быком. Он ему говорит ты вот вот умрешь и родишься как бык. Какое горе. А тот говорит какое счастье у меня будет целый гарем коров и лама рассмеялся и сказал ты изменил карму сейчас и ты родишься человеком, рассмешить ламу это добродетель которую ты создал и благодаря ей ты родишься человеком. И тот родился человеком.

----------

Клим Самгин (18.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Иногда трудно порвать с близкими, как один Царь в Индии не мог порвать со своими подругами и достиг Пробуждения тем не менее на кровати через Гухьясамаджу тантру, которую ему дал Будда Шакьямуни видя что тот не может порвать со страстями. Он использовал страсть на Пути, вовлек ее как метод на Путь к Пробуждению. Путей много к Пробуждению даже секс может стать таким путем, хотя редкость и нужны большие заслуги из прошлых жизней.


Нет.
Вот, что говорит по этому вопросу самый знаменитый мастер чань-буддизма Сюйюнь:

Отрывок из наставлений старца, Его Святейшества Сюйюня, данные им в монастыре Цыюньсы г. Чунцин 



"Корнем шести путей Сансары является сексуальность. Перерождения в трёх мирах основываются на плотской любви. Ананда был образцом среди живых существ, совершенствовался во многих кальпах, но его чуть не настигло бедствие от красавицы Модэньцзя. Поэтому среди всех грехов и препятствий похоть является самой главной. Из-за похоти наносится ущерб телу, поэтому убивают живых существ, чтобы питаться ими и восполнять тело. Вслед за этим рождаются такие злые деяния как воровство и ложь.
Красота Модэньцзя не вызывала уже в Ананде любви и радости, после того, как он увидел 32 облика Так Приходящего, подобного фиолетовому и золотому сиянию.
Для того чтобы преодолеть похотливые мысли, мужчина, увидев женщину, может представлять себя женщиной, а женщина, увидев мужчину, может представлять себя мужчиной.
Наши повседневные мысли могут быть изменены вслед за изменением обстоятельств. Например, когда я был молодым, то носил мирскую одежду, и целыми днями соприкасался и думал только о мирских делах. Ночью также видел родственников и различные мирские дела. Потом я ушёл в монастырь и занимался и думал только о делах Будды. Ночью во сне уже видел себя молящимся Будде и т.п. 
Когда ты понимаешь (Самоприроду) жить хорошо, умереть тоже хорошо; быть мужчиной хорошо, быть женщиной тоже хорошо. И тогда не будет таких концепций как жизнь, смерть, мужчина, женщина. Но если не понимаешь, то всё уже становится по-другому. Нужно знать, что все явления этого мира иллюзорны, подобно цветочному миражу в воздухе, подобно отражению луны в воде. Эти явления не реальны. Только устремление всем сердцем изучать буддизм является материалом для перерождения в Чистой Земле". 
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...un/ciunsy.html

----------

Леонид Ш (18.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В тантре ум переживающий блаженство утонченный и обладает большой силой для постижения пустоты. Через секс достигаются тонкие уровни сознания которые не работают в обычном режиме.


Если Вы так понимаете Гухьясамаджа тантру, то лучше её не практикуйте.
Вот что говорит по этой теме Мастер медитации династии Мин Ханьшань Дэцин в Комментарии к "Даодэцзин" Глава 55 (Он считал Лао-Цзы воплощением Будды)


"Имеющий глубокое Дэ подобен новорождённому.
Его не жалят ядовитые насекомые. Его не ранят хищные звери и птицы. Его кости слабые, мышцы мягкие, но он крепко хватает руками.
Он не знает о соединении самки и самца, но его половой орган поднимается, что говорит о наполненности семенем (цзин). 
Он кричит весь день, но его голос не хрипнет, что говорит о предельном достижении гармонии. Знающий гармонию, называется вечным. Знающий вечное, называется просветленным. Польза для жизни называется недобрым предзнаменованием. Если сознание побуждает энергию (ци), это называется силой. Когда объекты становятся мощными, они стареют. Это назову несоответствующим Дао.
То, что не соответствует Дао, рано исчезает". 


Этот раздел продолжает высказывание предыдущей главы о том, что святой человек искусен в строительстве и искусен в охватывании. Поэтому внешние предметы и явления не могут ничего поколебать или отнять у него, поскольку он имеет глубокую внутреннюю практику воспитания (взращивания). Человек имеет жизнь, поскольку он опирается на дух (шэнь), семя (цзин) и энергию (ци). Если эти три у него взращиваются, то он становится подобным новорождённому. И тогда естественным образом внешние предметы и явления не смогут нанести ему вред. Поэтому и говорится "Имеющий глубокое Дэ, подобен новорожденному". И, кроме того, могущие нанести вред новорождённому человеку, хоть и имеют яд, но не жалят, хоть и хищные и злые, но не нападают на него. Почему? Потому что новорождённый не знает и не осознаёт. Его дух полон, но он забывает о всех механизмах и средствах. То, что называется "если забыть объекты, то и объекты тебя забудут". Когда новорождённый приближается к животным и птицам, он не нарушает их стадный покой. Поэтому хоть они и хищные, но не нападают на него. Это потому так, поскольку у него нет места, которому можно было бы нанести вред. Здесь говорится о том, что человек является царём среди всех божеств.
Хотя кости новорождённого самые слабые, а мышцы крайне мягкие и руки не держат, но если он схватит что-то, то его хватку не разжать. И хотя он не знает о соединении мужского и женского начала, но его половой орган поднимается. Это говорит о предельной наполненности семенем (цзин). Мышцы и кости святого человека также мягкие и слабые, но его хватка руками также очень крепкая, благодаря предельной чистоте его семени (цзин). Поэтому травы и деревья, имеющие семенной сок, мягкие и слабые, но целостные и крепкие. А те, у которых семенной сок закончился, высыхают и вянут. Отсюда узнаём, что святой человек подобен новорождённому, поскольку его семя получило взращивание. Новорожденный весь день кричит, но его голос не хрипнет, поскольку его сознание не возбуждается и у него нет таких эмоций как горе, тоска, гнев, привязанность. Это благодаря тому, что его энергия (ци) достигла предельной гармонии. Также и у святого человека сознание находится в такой же гармонии. 
Если эти три (дух, семя, энергия) получают глубокое воспитание (взращивание, тренировку), то уподобляются Дэ новорождённого. Среди этих трёх Дух (шэнь) - управляет, семя - защищает, а энергия (ци) - сохраняет. Поэтому Лао-Цзы учит людей методам их воспитания. Вначале нужно воспитывать энергию (ци). Поэтому говорится: "Знающий гармонию называется вечным". Почему? Поскольку семя следует вслед за энергией (ци). А энергия следует за сознанием. Если сознание бесконтрольно порывается на что-либо (возбуждается), то энергия рассеивается. Если энергия рассеивается, то семя изливается. Как говорится, если сознание привязывается, то появляется похоть. И тогда начинаются естественные истечения из половых органов мужчины и женщины. Поэтому тот, кто искусен в их воспитании (духа, семени и энергии), должен вначале сохранять (контролировать) своё сознание, не позволять ему бесконтрольные порывы. Если сознание не подвержено бесконтрольным порывам, то оно в покое. Если сознание в покое, то энергия в гармонии. Если энергия в гармонии, то семя естественным образом будет крепко, а дух сам станет спокойным. И тогда сама собой возвратится истинная и вечная природа (Сущность). Поэтому говорится: "Знающий гармонию, называется вечным". Как говорится, если не признавать за сознание привязывающееся сознание, то естественно увидишь истинную и вечную Природу (Сущность). Поэтому и говорится: "Знающий вечное, называется просветлённым". То есть знающий истинную и вечную Природу может быть назван имеющим просветленную мудрость.
Если не знаешь истинную и вечную Природу, а знаешь только тело (форму), которое нужно питать и предаёшься желаниям и страстям своего желудка, чтобы усилить свою жизнь, то в результате жизнь (энергетика организма) пострадает от этого, также пострадает и Природа (Самосущность, Природа Будды). Поэтому и говорится: "Польза для жизни называется недобрым предзнаменованием". То есть польза для жизни оборачивается вредом для неё. Если сознание не в покое, то, следуя бесконтрольным порывам, побуждаем свою энергию (ци). Энергия рассеивается, и тогда источается семя. Если источается семя, то тело увядает. Поэтому и говорится: "Если сознание побуждает энергию, это называется силой". Сила - это как сухое дерево. Слишком сильные называются мощными. Поэтому и говорится: "Когда объекты (включая людей) становятся мощными, они стареют". Если трава и деревья слишком мощные, то вскоре они высыхают и стареют. Если семя, дух и энергия организма не взращиваются, но наоборот слишком истощаются, то это совершенно не соответствует Дао и вскоре наступает смерть. Поэтому и говорится: "То, что не соответствует Дао, рано исчезает".
Гунфу самосовершенствования Лао-Цзы базируется на этом. Но потомки не понимая сути извратили его учение различными извращёнными практиками. Они во многом потеряли принципы учения Лао-Цзы.

----------

Ersh (23.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Доржик, это дзэнский раздел. Про тантру и секс в другом разделе вещайте.

----------

Joy (20.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вы думаете ваше понимание лучше моего, но я опираюсь на слова своих Учителей также. Не сам я это придумал, просто пересказываю.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вы думаете ваше понимание лучше моего, но я опираюсь на слова своих Учителей также. Не сам я это придумал, просто пересказываю.


Почитайте книги Еше Лодой ринпоче.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Еше Лодой ринпоче сам передавал тантру Гухьясамаджи, сказав при этом что секс связанный с этой практикой рано практиковать, не говоря о том что секс это плохо, просто вы не знакомы с основами тантры.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Еше Лодой ринпоче сам передавал тантру Гухьясамаджи, сказав при этом что секс связанный с этой практикой рано практиковать, не говоря о том что секс это плохо, просто вы не знакомы с основами тантры.


Нет, брат. Я знаком с основами тантры. Там просто есть неправильное понимание тантры.



Послание Хамбо Багши Даши-Доржо Этигэлова

Благословенный Тремя Драгоценностями незабвенного Ламы, Способен совершенствовать свой Ум безопасно и постоянно, 

Создавая возможность десяти важных встреч. 

Богатство молодого друга, только в раннем накоплении благодеяний. Видение золотой горы Сумеру, подобно встрече с пятью Скандхами. 

_Не страдаете, в покое ли ваше особо драгоценное тело?_ 
*Будьте чистыми среди моря грязи опасного смутного времени,* 
Как цветок пяти Скандх, подобно раскидистому дереву держащее выросшее место. 

Светлые и добрые ваши пять устремлений, не тронуты ли они инеем и градом? 
Вот этими словами довожу Учение для воспоминания и сохранения! Нашедшего человеческую драгоценную свободную веру — трудно найти! 

Встретившего Драгоценное Учение Будды - трудно встретить! К хозяину здешнему - Очирдари Ламе — трудно попасть и пообщаться!!! 

Отдавшись обману опасных для жизни деяний, 

Достигнув предела в этой жизни, и беззаботно шагая, 

Подгоняемый красной энергией кармы своей, 

Ведомый на встречу к хозяину смерти. 

Во время ухода в очередной мир в одиночестве, 

Всё твоё богатство, родные, любимые и близкие, 

Оставаясь на родной стороне, не последуют за тобой. 

Эти богатства безумно собранные и накопленные, 

Превратятся в особый яд и будут бесполезными, 

Так учили все предыдущие Будды. Бесстрастно изучив земную жизнь, начинайте с сегодняшнего дня 

Практику Десяти Благих Деяний — незамедлительно!!! 
Больше особо сказанного нет в моем окончательном послании, 

Когда я пребываю в данной жизни.

----------

Доржик (18.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну так это не противоречит тантре. Послание Хамбо ламы. Или вы видите в словах море грязи тантру. Это правильно что сейчас многие непраильно трактуют тантру думая что там секс главное. Секс там лишь инструмент на заключительных стадиях высокого уровня. Это правильно что не нужно бездумно накапливать богатства, но речь идет о том что не в деньгах дело а в отношении к ним. Страсть к деньгам это уже другое. Правильное отношение к деньгам это уже хороший вопрос. То есть не увлекайтесь говорит Хамбо лама мирскими вещами.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> О великий Вольф, спасибо, не знал что в дзен про секс нельзя говорить.


Про секс не нужно говорить - им нужно заниматься (с) шутка 

А если серьезно, то секс не используется в практиках махаяны и в практиках чань в частности. Вам ли Доржик этого не знать?
Будда Шакьямуни и все учителя чань, говорили об отказе от чувственных наслаждений. В одной из сутр (к сожалению не помню в какой) Будда сказал, что жажда чувственного удовольствия от совокупления - самая сильная цепь, привязывающая к сансаре, остальные чувственные привязанности победить проще. 
Я давно изучаю буддизм, и имею мнение, что любое использование секса в буддийской практике - является ложным учением Мары.

----------

Joy (20.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (18.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну как же не используется в Махаяне секс. Это нонсенс. Практики махаяны это не закостеневший канон, а самый живой, где говорится что помощь другому самое главное и будда будучи на пути махаяны становился и мужем и сексом занимался чтобы удовлетворить подругу жизни и это была практика махаяны.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Животная страсть это плохо несомненно. И это одна из причин вращения колеса сансары.

----------

Дина Скатова (20.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну как же не используется в Махаяне секс. Это нонсенс. Практики махаяны это не закостеневший канон, а самый живой, где говорится что помощь другому самое главное и будда будучи на пути махаяны становился и мужем и сексом занимался чтобы удовлетворить подругу жизни и это была практика махаяны.


Сохраню как я этот, без сомнения, шедевр буддийской мысли в своем блокнотике, а то еще сотрете  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (18.11.2010), Доржик (18.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Про секс не нужно говорить - им нужно заниматься (с) шутка 
> 
> Я давно изучаю буддизм, и имею мнение, что любое использование секса в буддийской практике - является ложным учением Мары.


Все что в Монголии есть, в Тибете это учение мары. Ну ну.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Все что в Монголии есть, в Тибете это учение мары. Ну ну.


Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что в Монголии и Тибете все замешано на сексуальных практиках?
При всем моем критическом отношении к тантрическим практикам в тибетском буддизме, я немного знаком с предметом, и не встречал, чтобы в ваджраяне использовали массово какие-либо техники связанные с сексом ... да что там, ни разу вообще не встречал. Конечно есть карма-мудра, но во-первых практика довольно редкая и эзотерическая, а во-вторых, об этом даже среди посвященных как-бы не принято говорить.

----------

Аким Иваныч (18.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (18.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вы сами сказали любое использование секса. Но в тантрах которые распространены в Монголии и Тибете секс все таки используется, это не значит что они учение мары. В этом противоречие. Конечно массово не используется но все же используется.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Все что в Монголии есть, в Тибете это учение мары. Ну ну.


Доржик ,если Вы так понимаете тантру -это только Ваше ,и только сугубо Ваше понимание.Но за весь Тибет и Монголию пожалуйста  не ручайтесь,и в Тибете,и в Монголии  многие ответят так-же как и Вульф.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

В самом деле, Доржик, зачем Вы зашли в раздел Дзен давать свои комментарии на Гухьясамаджу-тантру? 
В "чужой монастырь пришли со своим уставом".

----------

Joy (20.11.2010), Доржик (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Спасибо, я говорю о том что в Монголии были распространены высшие практики тантры из Тибета, и до сих пор это все есть. Даже храм Ваджрайогини в центре Улан-Батора и в этих практиках секс не отвергается. И даже обет есть тантры не ругать женщин поскольку это опора, кармамудра. Мое понимание тантры тут не при чем. Ну я же писал что это высокие практики которые рано практиковать, почему вы их не видите эти слова, неужели секс так страшно звучит.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

К сожалению в Монголии сейчас многие идут в христианиские всякие ветки, молодых монголов покупают просто говоря. Вступайте в нашу организацию и будет вам учеба на западе оплачена. Многие туда попали что жалко, конечно такие как они скажут как Вульф.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Не ругать женщин ,если их в гареме 300 человек завещал даже Султан Османской империи, а секс не страшно -не надо просто его идеализировать.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Согласен. Конечно это верно и в мирском плане, но с точки зрения тантры если ругать женщин то потом будет трудно найти тантрическую супругу кармически и придется тантрику трудно.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> К сожалению в Монголии сейчас многие идут в христианиские всякие ветки, молодых монголов покупают просто говоря. Вступайте в нашу организацию и будет вам учеба на западе оплачена. Многие туда попали что жалко, конечно такие как они скажут как Вульф.


Это показатель того ,что возникает пропасть между мирянами и Сангхой ,большое внимание уделяется только внешней ритуальной практике ,а  объяснять ,растолковывать Учение особо некому.Молодежь  не  видит различия межу господом Бурханом Буддой  и господом Бурханом Исусом,так ,что дело не только в  подкупе молодежи .

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Верно вы подметили, но иногда дело в подкупе. Если бы вам немного знакомому с буддизмом предложили учебу на западе и потом стабильную работу в обмен на то что вы войдете в какое то сообщество, то как бы вы стали делать. Не всегда монгол значит буддист, просто молодые люди немного знающие о буддизме, только и всего.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Кстати в России это тоже было. Бурят которые принимали христианство освобождали от некоторых налогов. То есть христианство продвигало свои идеи деньгами на восток.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Верно вы подметили, но иногда дело в подкупе. Если бы вам немного знакомому с буддизмом предложили учебу на западе и потом стабильную работу в обмен на то что вы войдете в какое то сообщество, то как бы вы стали делать. Не всегда монгол значит буддист, просто молодые люди немного знающие о буддизме, только и всего.


При желании мог спокойно уехать на запад,финансовых проблем  в этом плане никогда не было.И сейчас знакомые постоянно зовут в поездки по Европе ,но лучше эти деньги потратить на паломничество в  святые места Буддизма .

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Я рад за вас Читтадхаммо. ВАше имя кажется означает Мысль в Дхарме или ум Дхармы. Хорошее имя у вас. Счастливая судьба пусть у всех такая же будет счастливая. Мое пожелание. Ом мани падме хум.

----------

Читтадхаммо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Я рад за вас Читтадхаммо. ВАше имя кажется означает Мысль в Дхарме или ум Дхармы. Хорошее имя у вас. Счастливая судьба пусть у всех такая же будет счастливая. Мое пожелание. Ом мани падме хум.


Спасибо.А имя такое вообще-то не дают мирянам ,но надеюсь если будет благая камма оправдать его-когда даруют монашеские обеты обязательно это имя  и  попрошу.Сам свою судьбу счастливой не считаю,но и не  обижась  на свою судьбу -карма.

----------

Доржик (18.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Даже один день жизни человеком это счастье и добродетель.

----------

Secundus (18.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

В Калмыкии тоже хватает калмыков-христиан. Но никто их на это не подкупает. Люди приходят к религии и выбирают то или иное учение по разным причинам. Калмыки, буряты, монголы... - буддистами не рождаются. Не стоит  осуждать человека, если его взгляды и видение мира отличаются от нашего.
Иметь свой какой-то  духовный "жизненный стержень" - это гораздо лучше чем спиваться или например  всю жизнь гнаться за призрачным успехом - иметь побольше денег.  Учение Евангелия   учит добру, там есть нравственные заповеди. К тому же христианское учение   уважают и считают позитивным многие буддийские учителя.

----------

Еше Нинбо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Так идите в христианство, никто не мешает.


Так кому это надо - тот и идет. Не  все же наши матери в прошлых жизнях  успели  столько заслуг накопить, как Вы например.

----------


## Secundus

> ...В одной из сутр (к сожалению не помню в какой) Будда сказал, что жажда чувственного удовольствия от совокупления - самая сильная цепь, привязывающая к сансаре...


когда секс является инструментом для (цель) утоления жажды чувственного удовольствия - да, несомненно, это сильная привязанность.

но когда секс является инструментом для (цель) Реализации, о чем и писал ранее Доржик, - есть ли здесь привязанность к сансаре ? 
да и вообще можно ли назвать это сексом ? слияние двух лун, имхо, самый слабый эпитет ))

сам по себе секс не плох и не хорош, это мы различаем и навешиваем на вещи ярлычки для удобства: это "привязанность", это "освобождение" и т.д. Все вещи таковы, когда мы оставляем собственные представления о них - вся вселенная сверкает первозданным цветом.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

По мне лучше пьяный буддист, чем трезвый христианин, ом мани падме хум, ом мани падме хум.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> По мне лучше пьяный буддист, чем трезвый христианин, ом мани падме хум, ом мани падме хум.


При чем здесь выпивший  или пьяный буддист? А чем пьяный бурят или любой деградирующийся человек из традиционно-буддийского региона лучше доброго христианина?

----------

Дина Скатова (20.11.2010), Леонид Ш (18.11.2010), Людмила Р (21.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> По мне лучше пьяный буддист, чем трезвый христианин, ом мани падме хум, ом мани падме хум.


Зря Вы так. У меня есть друг с которым мы дружим с первого класса. Он воцерковленный православный христианин, (мы вместе с ним увлеклись христианством и крестились в возрасте 13 лет, я со временем разочаровался в христианстве, а он нет), так вот от старается жить "во христе", т.е. соблюдает заповеди, посты (причем как положено не только в еде), регулярно посещает церковь, молится перед любым делом и начинанием, алкоголь пьет по праздникам пару бокалов вина, всегда поступает честно. Так вот он даст фору многим людям, которые курят, бухают, развратничают, лгут и при этом считают себя буддистами, так как в перерывах между не благими деяниями, выполняют некоторые формальные практики или ритуалы.

----------

Sergio (20.11.2010), Won Soeng (18.11.2010), Дина Скатова (20.11.2010), Доржик (18.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (18.11.2010), Людмила Р (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Тем более сейчас Дзогчен в России дают. Это для меня вопрос. Это введение в природу ума и затем практика на основе этого опыта. Безмыслие как ....


Дзогчен не только в Росии дают, а во многих уголках мира. На это были пророчества прежних великих учителей. Ознакомление с природой ума и самоосознование (ригпа) - это не значит, что  это  одна  просто пустота  без мыслей. Но это уже совершенно другая тема.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Просто христиане когда увидят танки гневных божеств, говорят это демоны, я свидетель. Когда я им что то хотел сказать они просто фыркнули. Это уже национализм, но я про него не хочу гвоорить тему уже закрыли. Русский национализм.


Дык, это не только христиане так говорят  :Wink: 
Что Вы все в одну кучу, причем здесь национализм?
P.S. Тема изначально была про Песнь великого Мастера Сюй Юня *для тех кто собирается оставить дом и постричся в монахи*. Поэтому я сразу Вам сказал, что тантра, секс и т.п. здесь неуместны.

----------

ElenaK (20.11.2010), Joy (20.11.2010), Аким Иваныч (18.11.2010), Доржик (18.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Просто христиане когда увидят танки гневных божеств, говорят это демоны, я свидетель. Когда я им что то хотел сказать они просто фыркнули. Это уже национализм, но я про него не хочу гвоорить тему уже закрыли. Русский национализм.


Вообще раньше  изображения гневных божеств и божеств в сексуальном союзе просто так публично никому не показывали, дабы не было проявлено неуважение и надсмехание  над тантрической символикой и Тантрой. 
Если  какие-нибудь или просто невежественные люди не понимают этих изображений, то не их это вина. Национализм какой-то здесь не причем.

----------

Доржик (19.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Все верно. Я о традиции. Лучше верить в карму чем в рай христианинов. Об этом я сказал говоря пьяный бурят, поскольку даже пьяный бурят думает о карме.


Если он думает о карме, то почему пьяный? 
Ведь употребление спиртного в буддизме запрещено. Вспомните пять обетов мирянина-буддиста (генина). Употреблением спиртного он ухудшает свою карму. 
Тоже касается и секса. Секс - его предназначение для рождения новых людей, а не для извращённых практик и не для удовольствия. Тот, кто предаётся сексу нарушает 3 заповедь мирянина-буддиста о прелюбодеянии. Это значительно ухудшает карму. 
Без обид. :Big Grin:

----------

Vladiimir (18.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Волкотрубову - 
это прекрасный путь без всего что вы перечислили. Удачи.

----------

Еше Нинбо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вот до чего дошла песня патриарха.

----------

Еше Нинбо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Очень сильная песня. Я её каждый день читаю для очищения сознания.

----------

Доржик (18.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это сильно.

----------

Еше Нинбо (18.11.2010)

----------


## Joy

Уважаемые администраторы, пожалуйста, удалите/выделите в отдельную ветку флуд, который не только не имеет отношения к теме, но и выражает непочтение к драгоценным словам Учителя Дзен Мастера Сюйюня (и, следовательно, неуважение Дхарме).
Надеюсь на понимание.

----------

Kit (20.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Татья, я думаю, что в отношении Мастера Сюйюня никто ничего плохого не сказал. 
К сожалению, некоторые люди не понимают настоящего смысла тантры, поэтому происходят недоразумения.

----------

